# Any IVFers PUPO with OTD 31st October?



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wondered if I had some fellow IVF/ICSIers who are PUPO (pregnant until proved otherwise) and are on the 2WW with me??

Anyone else got an OTD (Official Test Date) of around Halloween?  I'd like a treat!! No tricks please!!!


----------



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey there,

My test date is 28th October.........!  I'm on the dreaded 2ww!!!  What are you doing to keep yourself sane?

Nx


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

I am on the 2WW too with test day of 31 Oct  - Scarey Halloween   My 2WW hasn't started well already in lots of pain but trying to be   

Hope you are both feeling ok   I have to admit already I am struggling   Can't wait to use those pee sticks!!

Love FMx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls
Hiope you dont mind me joining you all.  My OTD is 2nd Nov 

Im too looking forward getting those pee sticks out.

Good luck to you all testing in the next few days.

Baby dust spreading your way x

Sharon


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sharon!  The HPT's are calling me, but we have to stick together and be strong!!! 

Tell me about your IVF?  How'd it go?


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am due to test on the 31st, which will be 16 days post ec.  I'm feeling very nervous.  I had a slip yesterday. At 1.00pm i did a hpt after drinking about 5 cups of decaf tea and 1/2 pint of water.(an old clear blue test i had in the cupboard) It obviously was a negative.  However i read on another thread that someone just got a BFP after testing on day 9 in the afternooon.  So now i'm wondering why i was so stupid.  I just felt really confident and yesterday felt pregnant(  had af type pains all day) 
I had 3, day 4 blasts put back and was told i had a very good chance of getting pregnant. Even a high chance of twins...yet i just don't know on this one.

I have no tests left so won't test again until wednesday which will be day 15. i will do it in the morning.....i am terrified!! i usually am really sane....but i've gone 

How is everyone else coping?

Good luck
LOL
Angela


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

hay heres another girl testing on the 31st and believing me i am counting the minutes!! especially as i have no signs what so ever? you cannot win if your getting spots your worried! if you get no Sign's your worried it should be called the 2week hell! anyway please share your thoughts and feelings as i am starting to go crazy kept waking up every 30minutes last night as i thought i was bleeding xx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Cookie and Angela!! Lovely to know I have others to share the anguish!!

Well, BOB has moved in here and I am doing something I haven't done in years and years, scrutinising every sign and symptom. Like....

_The I am pregnant symptoms..._

Boobs. Used to be 32A, with a couple of 32B's for the occasional pre-Aunt Flo visit. Well the 32B's are feeling too tight, and uncomfortable.
I have nipples like tank starter buttons.
I have gone off sweets (and I am the BIGGEST sweet-a-holic ever!)
Increased appetite. It seems like I am hungry, constantly.
Cramping - it's surely implantation cramping!

_The I might not be PG, symptoms which occasionally sneak in..._

Cramping - could it be AF cramping?

Friday seems such a long way away. But we can, and we will do this!! (I just might need some help from you guys.) I am trying to fill my week. I am meeting Loubelle (a lady I met here on FF) for lunch on Tuesday (so excited about that!!), in the evening we've got our usual monthly Dorset FF meet-up (looking forward to that too!!). Weds my friend is coming over. Thursday I am going to the cinema with my Niece (age 13), Nephews (age 9) and Mum-in-Law.

So, Friday morning I am getting up with my Hubby (@ 5.40am eeek!) so we can test together with my FMU. Sooo nervous and sooo excited!!

What are you all doing to pass the time? I have a very emotionally and physically demanding job, so have been signed off throughout the whole 2WW. Are any of you off work too?


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi ya god i wish i was off work as i sit at my desk sneaking the odd email in, and I'm a social worker please with child protection  (my doctor has no empathy) oh my god i do feel like I'm getting premenstrual ie wanting to kill people kinda mood!  typical day this week visit lots of families with children and new born babies and yes i do get the why them and not i thought daily! 


Signs- my boobs which are quite small feel huge and are very tender although this although not as bad is a normal monthly sign. am eating lots of food but i am missing wine so again could be compensating? apart from that i do really wish every body BFP even though i am sounding scary! take care all you 2ww


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am 8dp3dt and my OTD is October 31st too! I am SO nervous!


----------



## teddies (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My OTD is 31st October too. 
I actually think the 2nd part of the 2ww is easier cos your closer to OTD but I am more nervous.

Not bought any pee sticks yet but Im not sure how much longer I can hold out. 

I have a couple of symptoms but trying not to read too much into it. boobs very sore, little pains here and there in tummy area and Im starving when I wake up on a morning. I dont usually eat for a 2 1/2 hours when I get up but now Im grabbing something before I go to work AND when I get to work too!

Are these signs? hmmm?

Will be nice knowing I have a fair few other people testing on the same day as me


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

My OTD is 31/10 too, which will be 16 days after egg collection, i had 2 x grade one embies transferred 1 x 6 cell, 1 x 4 cell. 

hopefully we'll all get our long awaited BFP's

kelly x


----------



## teddies (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone else had any 'sign' of implantation yet?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't forget the 2WW Testers thread too...i get confused when you're posting all over the place 

*OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163568.225

Lots of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Teddies

No actal signs of implantation for me, although when i got pg naturally i dodnt either, my symptoms that time were nausea, headaches and heart burn, no extra weeing and no veiny or big boobs.

Ive got pretty much the same symptoms after this tx, although i had them on my last tx too which lead to a bfn.

Think the cyclogest gives me 'pregnancy symptoms' unfortunately......... why cant things just be clear cut!

Lizzie (think we are trying to keep you v v v v v v busy  )


----------



## swanstonwalk (Oct 9, 2008)

Hiya, 

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon.
I am testing tomorrow the 28th October after our first round of IVF after 10 years of TTC  and i'm so nervous. 
No bleeds but AF pains last week and an increased appetite.  I am just praying that these are all good signs, positive thinking has helped me through my 2WW but i don't want to be let down tomorrow.


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

good luck mate will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck with testing today x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

good luck swan on your test today.

I'm testing tomorrow...................very scared!


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

swanstonwalk - Thinking of you today    

Finlay Foxy - Thinking of you for tomorrow


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Good luck swan for today.

I am testing tomorrow too Finlay!  Not sure what to expect, could go either way.  I am very scared too but also can't wait!!

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Mind if I crash your thread.  I too am testing on Friday 31st. I had 3 x grade 1, 4 cell embies put back in. 

I have been having all kinds of weird sympthoms.  I feel bloated most of the time.  I have gone right of my wheatabix in the morning, despite the fact that I always have it and love, now the sight or thought of it makes me heave, I also cant even contemplate drinking a cup of coffee, even my organic decaf.  I suppose the Cycloget can give you all sorts of weird sympthoms too, so I shouldn't read too much into any of this, but its hard not too.  

I haven't had hardly any pains or twinges.  At the end of last week, I have a few darting pains, but nothing since that. Roll on Friday, I have done 2 other cycles and I have to say that this 2ww has gone faster than any other.  I am so so nervous about Friday though.  Please let Halloween be a treat for us all. 

Dee xxx


----------



## teddies (Sep 23, 2007)

How did it go today swan?
 its positive.

Official date for me is friday but I cant hold out that long so Im buying a double pack tomorrow and testing thursday and friday. The not knowing is killing me. DH too, Ive never seen him like this and thought when I suggested testing a day early he'd say no straight away but it was a yes straight away.

 for everyone


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thinking of you swan!!!!!!


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

doesnt look good for me ladies im bleeding this morning due to test on the 31 this is no way spotting am very upset


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Cookie!  I know of at least 2 people who have bled, and have gone on to get a +ive HPT!!

We can make it until the 31st!  We really can.  I have everything crossed for you


----------



## teddies (Sep 23, 2007)

How is everyone feeling?

Im so nervous. Have I mentioned Im being hopeful by testing a day early.

I havent had implantation so thats not a good sign even though i know not everyone does.

So Im testing tomorrow morning. Please everyone   for me and send me  

This is likely to be the only chance we get as we cant afford to go private.


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I have stumbled across this thread at the 11th hour.

Teddies, I'm sending you lots and lots of             for you for tomorrow.

Lots of        for everyone else (including me) for a   by Friday!

Best wishes
JustP xxx


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Teddies - You're not alone!  I'm nervous too!  Very nervous!!

It seems that everyone is testing before me.  But I'm determined to not succumb to the lure of the HPT.  Friday is my testing day, so I must resist!

Wishing you lots and lots and lots of luck 

JustP - Oooh, they've changed the site layout to a Halloween one, just for us!!  We want a treat!  We want a treat!!


----------



## teddies (Sep 23, 2007)

We deffinatly want a treat.

Tracey I said at the start of the 2ww the plan was for a HPT on Friday as bloods done at hospital and results are not back till 4pm. 
But I cant cope. Im not that strong. You are stronger than me. 

When I started on this thread my intention was to test on Friday but I cant wait. 

I have everything crossed for all of us


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Any one have a beta on Friday that has tested with an HPT yet


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

no good for us.........bfn also heavy bleeding.

one more go in us.  will try the argc in the spring.

Good Luck everyone else
Angela


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

We are in shock....









Angela, I am so very sorry to hear your news. Completely gutted!!


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Finlay Fox Sorry to hear your news .

Tracey and Neil   congratulations .Laura.x


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Tracey and Neil

My Clear Blue test said exactly the same as yours this morning, only prob is as i moved my otd from today to monday as i disdnt want to travel to the main clinic and opted for the satellite clinic (as i am a pesimist and expected a bfn like last tx) and they arent there until monday, the clinic have said although it looks to be positive i have to wait for their test on monday (which incidentally is only a pee test too lol) so im in limbo!!!

Congrats to all who've got their BFP and im so sorry to those who haven't x x x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only posted once on here but thought I would give an update.  I was naughty and tested on Wednesday as yesterday was my birthday and I wanted the good news before then!  Well, I got a BFN but I haven't given up yet.  I'm putting it down to testing early and am waiting again until tomorrow (Sat) to test so that me and DP can celebrate together!

Tracey and Neil, I've seen your posts round this site and have followed your progress with lots of hope for you.  I am so happy for you that you have a BFP!!  Really, really happy!  And well overdue!  Good luck with everything.

Angela, I'm so   for you.  I wish you lots of     for the ARGC in spring.

Best wishes
JustP


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Just checking up on the hallowe'en testers (I tested yesterday) 

Congratulations Tracey and Neil, Kelly and any others that get that oh so specail BFP

 I'm really sorry for those who's wish hasn't come tru this time. From a lady who got hers on her 9th treatment, never give up hope  

Kay xxx


----------



## teddies (Sep 23, 2007)

I too got my   today. I cant believe it, its not sunk in yet. 

Congratulations to everyone else who has got what they want and   to those who havent.  

Out of interest has anyone been told their beta levels?

   this stays put


----------



## Tracey and Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Teddies!!!  That's amazing news!  So we're both looking at early July babies!!!  How lovely to have some company!!!

Neither my hospital or the fertility clinic do beta tests routinely.  They say if there's no bleeding and/or no pain then there's no reason to do a beta.

As much as all this is beginning to sink in and I am starting to realise this is real.  I can't help but be gutted for everyone else who has posted here.  I only wish we all had got BFP's.
Thinking of you all, and sending you all much love and hugs.


----------



## teddies (Sep 23, 2007)

I know what you mean Tracey, we are very lucky. I cant imagine how it must feel for it not to work. 

According to the calculator on here I would be due July 10th. 
Its my wedding anniversary 2 days before that, a cousins wedding the day after and DH's birthday the day after that.

I dont care how hectic things will be, I realise how lucky I am to be in this position.   things go well for us all and   to those who need them. I know there is nothing we can say to help but are thoughts are with you


----------

